# Too many built models



## astro123 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm a long time member/reader but rare poster. I finally have a question I'd like to ask here. I just remodled my model room and I am reducing the number of built and displayed models I have. My modeling skills are fair to good but I don't believe they have any real sell value to them. I've given some built kits to friends and the neighbor kids but their is no real interst there. My questions is; how to dispose of built styrene kits? Throw them away? Keep trying to find someone who would like them? The subjects are planes, dinosaurs and figure kits. I know there are some prolific builders here, what do you do? ss


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

This question was answered when we were 12 - bb guns, firecrackers, m80s...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, maybe that wasn't the best answer... .
You could always put a few up on ebay with a low starting bid and see what happens. If someone wants to kitbash or just likes the subject and your work you may see some action.
Here's a variation of something I did. Approach local nursing homes. Find out if they have veterans, and if they would be interested in some of the planes as decorations in the recreation room. I have had wonderful conversations with WWII vets in nursing homes, and an item like a model of a plane, vehicle or ship they are familiar with is a great catalyst to the conversation.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Whenever I discover that I have far too many builds cluttering up every shelf in the house, I very carefully place them in a couple of cardboard boxes and store them in a closet, and I can always pull one out if I want to either show it off, refurbish it, give it away as a birthday/Christmas present or even sell it to an interested party. :dude:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, I agree with Seaview. Don't throw them out if you can find a place to store them.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I have a bunch on top of various shelves at my local library. Sci-Fi on top of Sci-Fi, military on top of military, etc. They seemed happy to get them and put them right up. That was 4 or 5 years ago and I still drop one off now and then. I'm told that they get quite a few positive reactions from patrons, makes me feel good that people are enjoying them to some extent.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Since my house was remodeled I have very little display space so what I have been doing is "retiring" older builds by packing them away and replcing them with new builds. I have found this keeps things fresh and interesting as well as avoids clutter.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with the posters who advise you to hang onto your kits. You may want to revisit them later, and good storage containers are relatively cheap.


----------



## astro123 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry putting for this in the Moebius forum. I meant to put it in the modeling forum. Thanks all for the advise. I think I will store them away. ss


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Also check with your local VFW and model clubs.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

btbrush said:


> Also check with your local VFW and model clubs.



My thoughts too. Maybe they can find a nice place on some display shelf in a hobby shop or VFW hall.


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

Wharever you do do not get rid of them.. I would guess many would be impossible to replace. Do eveything you can to store them, or find a safe haven for them. Your housing situation my change in a few years and you will be really glad to take out all those old friends and display them again.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> This question was answered when we were 12 - bb guns, firecrackers, m80s...


Yep! I finished my Revell XSL-01 a couple of months ago and took it to the back yard on the 4th and blew it to smithereens with firecrackers!

It was fun.

hal9001-

P.S. NOT!


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Since my house was remodeled I have very little display space so what I have been doing is *"retiring" older builds by packing them away and replcing them with new builds.* I have found this keeps things fresh and interesting as well as avoids clutter.


In a small way, this is what the Smithsonian does. What they display is only a small fraction of their entire collection.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> This question was answered when we were 12 - bb guns, firecrackers, m80s...


About 30 years ago, when my skills were not-so-hot, I got frustrated with a Tamiya 1/32 scale F-14 Tomcat kit. So, I shoved M-80's up her afterburners, dropped Testor's tube glue on and lit the dabs with a BiC lighter, lit up the M-80's, and threw her out a second-story window. My Gods, it was a thing of beauty!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I know I may get shot down for this but.......

If you have any Monster kits you could donate them to Monster Cafe Saltillo. Since my cafe is in Mexico I rarely get any good monster stuff here. I have a HUGE display case and would love any model kits to put in it. I have over 5,000 fans on Facebook. You would be giving joy to all the Mexican children that come in my cafe that come to learn about the monsters and have a cafe etc.

PM me if you wish to.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mustanger (Jul 19, 2012)

astro123 said:


> I've given some built kits to friends and the neighbor kids but their is no real interst there. My questions is; how to dispose of built styrene kits? Throw them away? Keep trying to find someone who would like them? The subjects are planes, dinosaurs and figure kits. I know there are some prolific builders here, what do you do? ss


Chris W had the best idea -- donate your old military models to a nursing home where you can give your aircraft model to someone who actaully flew, crewed or maintained the real thing. Talk with the staff first and get permission and information about which residents would be interested. 

There are personal benefits in doing something like this. You get to meet interesting men and women and listen to great stories, and you will touch their hearts.

Schools might be interested in your dinosaurs. Figures? Depends on subject matter.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

This is a common dilemma for model builders and I think Seaview had the right idea. I take the same approach as a museum. What you see in a museum is only a fraction of their collection. Most of it is carefully (and efficiently) boxed and stashed away. They take out items for periods of time-- often as themed exhibitions.

You can do the same thing with your models. Carefully pack away most of them and store them, bringing them out on a rotating basis for display. The display period could be for a month or several months. Your displayed items could be an interesting arrangement of spacecraft one month and dinosaurs another.

I think this is a much better way to display models than cramming them all on a shelf or in a glass case in a junky fashion.


----------

